# looking for original radio



## fakeslimshady88 (Oct 16, 2021)

i have a 1987 z31 and i love everything about it besides the crappy aftermarket radio the previous owner put in that doesn’t even have bluetooth, i’m wondering where i’d be able to find a new factory radio for it in at least decent condition to fit the look of the car better


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The factory radio was likely discontinued decades ago and if it were still available, it would likely be over $1000. You best bet is to try and find a good, used factory radio on Ebay or Car-part.com. Then, there are places that repair Nissan radios; you could send it to one of them to have them go over it and repair it, as needed, before you go and install it into your vehicle.


----------



## dusixa (11 mo ago)

Hey Flash (or any other person who has disengaged the stereo).I'm off to the breakers to get my Connect! I keep thinking about whether you know how to get the mouthpiece (behind the guide light) out of the vehicle? Probably it runs under the trim, at the point of support. The USB/3.5 mm sound lead connected to the sash in the cubby vanishes down and to one side behind the instrument board. where does that link end? Much obliged ahead of time!



nox


----------

